# A time-shift adventure at Gt. Hawkesden Manor (MG)



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*To find out more about all my children's books, please do have a look at my website:*​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*
​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
*The perfect snowy Christmas adventure with a good helping of magic to help it along its way*.​
#

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£0.00*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$0.00*

*An adventure through time for readers aged 9 -- 12*

*When twins Lily and Ollie are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.

A time-shift adventure for readers of 9-12
*​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here's an extract from The Secret of Pooks Wood:*

*They had emerged into a kind of small clearing that was surrounded on all sides by bushes and overhead was a canopy of trees. It was still cold and quite dark, but cosy in a strange kind of way. They felt protected and hidden, as if they had found a secret hideout.

`This is better than the attic rooms,' said Bayonie, leaping over a fallen branch in the little arena.

`Colder,' added Stella, hugging herself in the pink dress.

`This,' said Bayonie, with her arms outstretched, `is Castell Gwyrdd.'

`Clu thu thu what?' Squirt mimicked.

`It means `Green Castle'. Our teacher last year was from Wales and she taught us some Welsh. I remembered it.'

`Look! That bush has a space under it. It's like a little hut,' said Stella, pointing. `It looks quite big. Let's climb in.'
For once, Stella took the lead. She ducked down and went head first into the darkened space beneath the bush. `It's really cosy,' she called out. `Someone's been here before us... Here's a little stool and a blanket... Aaaargh!'

Stella stumbled out of the hole, throwing herself forward onto the ground.

`Stell? What is it?' asked Squirt. `What was it? Spiders?'

Stella was gulping and choking as she tried to form the words. Bayonie put her arm round her and looked at her intently.
`There's a body in there. A dead body.' 
*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*Put together an old manor house at Christmas and a snow globe and what do you get?*​
*...magic*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*This is the latest of nine children's books by Helen Laycock - as yet without any reviews* ​
*I would love to know what you think...*​
*When Stella takes her twins to Great Hawkesden Manor to see their Great Uncle Alfred, the last thing she expects is a blizzard which will leave them stranded there over Christmas. With the discovery of an old snow globe, inside which is a miniature version of Great Hawkesden, memories of Stella's childhood begin to return, a childhood where grave mistakes were made with terrible consequences. But it's too late now to do anything about them... isn't it?

This is a time-shift adventure to be enjoyed by readers from 9 - 12, or beyond... who knows?!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*When twins, Stella and Bayonie, were children, something truly terrible happened at Great Hawkesden Manor.

Now Stella is revisiting with her own twins. Due to a raging blizzard, they find themselves stranded at the old manor house. Stella is not only reminded of the past, but when a magical old snowglobe is discovered, she finds herself back there and on a mission to change what happened.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

]​
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*​
* What would YOU change if you could go back in time?*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Secrets, mistakes and magic...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*This entry contains a spoiler*​
*HOW I CAME TO WRITE IT*
*I wrote The Secret of Pooks Wood after misreading a sign bolted to a gate one day as I drove through the countryside. The hand-painted lettering looked very much like 'Pooks Wood' and for the rest of my journey I began to spin the story in my head.

The idea of a tramp dwelling there popped into my imagination first. (I actually live near a wood where a tramp supposedly lives under a bush.) I thought about children burying him after finding him, apparently, dead. Of course, he isn't dead at all, just inebriated, but that was only part of it. I worked backwards to figure out why he had become a tramp in the first place. Something dreadful must have happened; no one chooses homelessness, surely? And once those awful things have happened, destiny will inevitably take its course. *

SPOILER
*Please ignore this section if you don't want to know too much detail about the story.

As I considered what could have preceded his withdrawal from society, I realised the impact of a domino effect. Events don't just happen in isolation. A fire caused by Bayonie as a child had left him disfigured and destitute, not to mention dependent on alcohol. Being chased by him through the woods years later had then led to Bayonie's tragic death. The impact of this double tragedy would, of course, be far-reaching. But what if there was a way things could be put right again?

The only solution was to change events by somehow travelling back in time and the mother (Stella) in the story would have to do this, since it was because of her and her twin, Bayonie, that things had turned out the way that they had. I got the idea of a magical snow globe from a TV advert last Christmas. I had stored it in my head for a long time, knowing that one day I could use it in a story!

I had never before tackled a time slip in my books, so this was a challenge for me. At the same time as telling the story of the past, I wanted the story to run in the present where Stella and her own twins are stranded over a snowy Christmas with Great Uncle Alfred at Hawkesden Manor. Thus, the two stories run simultaneously -- that of Stella with her twin as children visiting Great Hawkesden over the years and that in the present, where Stella is grown up with her own twins, Christmas is coming and a surprise is afoot. The 'surprise' is where the two stories come together. I shan't divulge the details...

I was worried about ending up with a huge knot which was impossible to unravel as I drew the story to its conclusion, but the story worked itself out logically.**

Along with those who have read it, for some reason, I find myself in tears at the close of the story, even though it is a happy ending!

[size=12pt]If you do choose to read this, I would so appreciate a review. Thank you so much and I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it, despite its challenges[/size]! 
*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Full-length fiction for just over £1.*

*Yes, really!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*£1.53*​
*~One of twelve books by Helen Laycock~*​
*Peril... mystery... secrets... magic... It's got the lot!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*A time-shift adventure involving twins, tinsel and terrifying secrets*​


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats on the book. I've added it to my TBR list on Goodreads. I've got a couple of young boys, so maybe I can read it with them!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, Scott.
It's good to know people read these posts!

I was starting to wonder...  

Helen


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood*​
*STILL UNDER £2*​
​
*Never play with matches...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*When Stella takes her twins to Great Hawkesden Manor to see their Great Uncle Alfred, the last thing she expects is a blizzard which will leave them stranded there over Christmas. With the discovery of an old snow globe, inside which is a miniature version of Great Hawkesden, memories of Stella's childhood begin to return, a childhood where grave mistakes were made with terrible consequences. But it's too late now to do anything about them... isn't it?*​
​
*Full length fiction for just £1.53 or $2.50*​
*This is a time-shift adventure to be enjoyed by readers from 9 - 12, or beyond... who knows?!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*£1.53 or $2.50*​
*The latest of Helen Laycock's nine children's books.*​
*One mistake can change lives forever...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Secrets . . . we all have them*​
The Secret of Pooks Wood
*for readers aged 9 - 12*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

[/url]

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*Put together an old manor house at Christmas and a snow globe and what do you get?*​
*...magic*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*£1.53 or $2.50*​
*The latest of Helen Laycock's nine children's books*​
*One mistake can change lives forever...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*£1.53 or $2.50*​
*The perfect magical Christmas tale for children...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The 'surprise' that started it all off...*

*'Bayonie... You're up to something. I know that look,' said Stella. 'What are you planning?'

'Wait. And. See,' she teased, jumping down from the gate and running away from the house across the field. 'Come on!' she called over her shoulder and the other two obediently followed.

The children were out of breath by the time they had stopped running. Bayonie had led the others to Tom Varley's cottage, a distance from the main house. It was a pretty stone cottage with a thatched roof. It had thick, thick walls and tiny windows with window boxes underneath. Arranged along the shady outside wall on the far side were pitchforks, spades, hoes and rakes in all shapes and sizes. There was a wheelbarrow full of chopped logs and a pile of sawdust under a trestle stand where a saw leant. On the sunny side facing the manor house there were piles of sacks and bags, flower pots, a coiled hose and a watering can next to a water butt. If you hadn't have known what Tom did, it was very easy to work out.

Bayonie beckoned Stella and Squirt and pointed. 'You two sit here in the sunshine while I go round the other side and get the surprise ready.'

'Surprise?' said Squirt. 'What are you up to?'

Bayonie clutched her hands together behind her back, raised her eyebrows and closed her eyes. 'Nothing,' she said, shaking her head and swivelling from left to right. 'Now go on, do as you're told.' She sped off round the back.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The beginning...

[size=14pt]Stella rubbed a circle of breath off the fogged-up pane and felt dizzy as she watched the snowflakes hurtle down outside. It was as if someone had split open a pillow and shaken it. The trees had sprouted white feathers and the hedges were furred with white; the whole world looked like a scene from the top of a Christmas cake.

She spun round as the heavy oak door thudded on the bashed nose of Jonty, the wooden dog that had sat behind it for years, and smiled at the squealing twins as they ran in.
'Look what we found!' shouted Oliver.

'It's a snow globe!' His twin, Lily, jumped in as usual before Ollie could finish. 'Guess what's inside?!'

Stella knew immediately and, without a word, reached out for it. The twins became quiet and Lily handed it over. They studied their mother's serene face intently as Stella cupped the globe and shook it.

If she had been standing outside in the grounds at that moment, looking towards Great Uncle Alfred's mansion, she would have seen the exact same scene.

Inside the globe was a miniature model of Great Hawkesden Manor sitting in the middle of a glitter blizzard, just like the one that was going on outside for real right then and had been for the last three hours.

'Mummy, will we really be able to stay here over Christmas with Alf?' Lily looked up at her mother with her large turquoise eyes, her dark curls tumbling untidily over her face from hiding in the coat cupboard.

'Great Uncle Alfred, Lily. You mustn't call him 'Alf'. It's disrespectful.'

'But are we?'

'Well, it certainly looks that way. We're cut off now. The roads are blocked and, even if we could get to the station, the trains aren't running apparently.'
*

#34 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The perfect Christmas story.*​
*

[size=14pt]The Secret of Pooks Wood​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JLQ2B24/?tag=kb1-21​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*All evening Bayonie and Stella had sat on the bench outside Great Hawkesden Manor, saying nothing as they stared across the fields. Even from where they sat they could see the amber glow and the clouds of smoke and hear the sirens. Finally, when it was dark, Jo Jo called them in.

'Come on, you two. There's nothing you can do. Come on inside now and get yourselves up to bed. You can talk to your uncle in the morning. I'm sure everything will be alright.'

The girls quietly obeyed. Jo Jo wiped tears from Bayonie's cheek as she passed by. She was obviously shaken; Bayonie was never one to cry usually.

Up in their room Stella sat on her bed and looked at Bayonie. 'What do you think has happened? Uncle Alfred's been gone such a long time.'

But Bayonie rolled over and turned her back towards Stella, where she spent the night shedding silent tears and listening for Uncle Alfred's return.

How could she ever tell what she had done?*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*£1.53 or $2.50*​
​
*The Secret of Pooks Wood*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood*​
*Put together an old manor house at Christmas and a snow globe and what do you get?*​
*...magic*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Sitting comfortably? *  *Looking for an enthralling read?* 
*Then ask yourself:*

*1. Do you like stories set in olde worlde English country houses?*

*Yes?* Move on to question 2. 

*2. Do you like magic?*

*Yes?* Move onto question 3. 

*3. Do you like secrets and surprises?*

*Yes?* Move onto question 4. 

*4. Do you like time-shift adventures?
*
*Yes?* Move onto question 5. 

*5. Are you fascinated by twins?*

*Yes?* 

*Well, what are you waiting for?!* 

*The Secret of Pooks Wood*

​
*Oh, and do you like a bargain, because this fantastic book is still only a mere** £1.53 / $2.50!* 

              ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Why is there a dead tramp in the woods?*​
*Find out in*



*The Secret of Pooks Wood*

*£1.53 $2.50*​
       ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*There was so much to tell. So much. But was she really ready to tell all? *

*The Secret of Pooks Wood*

                   ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*​
*Put together an old manor house at Christmas and a snow globe and what do you get?*​
*...magic*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Stella's head began to swim and she felt that she was falling, feet first. First her toes, then her legs and finally her body seemed to be funnelling uncontrollably as she slipped into some great unknown.*

*The Secret of Pooks Wood*

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

While I work out how to change the link beneath my signature, here's the new paperback:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secret-Pooks-Wood-Helen-Laycock/dp/1490507876/ref=la_B006PGFVL6_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1399037339&sr=1-4

The Secret of Pooks Wood is now available as paperback and kindle editions.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

_A brand new look and format for_ *The Secret of Pooks Wood*

​
*SOMETIMES MISTAKES CAN BE PUT RIGHT. SOMETIMES THEY CAN'T...

When twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded over Christmas at Great Hawkesden Manor with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe. Inside it, not only is there a miniature model of the manor house... there is magic. This is a time-shift adventure to be enjoyed by readers from 9--12, or beyond... who knows?* 

Paperback: *£4.50 $6.30*
Kindle: *£1.53 $2.60*​
OTHER CHILDREN'S BOOKS BY HELEN LAYCOCK: Glass Dreams, Salt, Mandrake's Plot, Martha and Mitch, Song of the Moon, Mr Charlie Chumpkins, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins, A Mouthful of Chuckles (Poetry)


All these, plus others, are available on my Author Page:
U.K. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

U.S. http://www.amazon.com/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Saddo that I am, I keep checking, but still not a single review for my latest book

The Secret of Pooks Wood 

I promise you, this is a great book.

What is has:
- an imaginative plot which pulls on the heart strings;
- rounded characters and believable setting;
- perfect spelling, grammar and syntax;
- a preview chapter of seaside mystery Salt
- availability as a Kindle or paperback edition;
- a very appealing price.*

UK: 
Kindle *£1.53*
Paperback *£4.50*

US:
Kindle *$2.49*
Paperback *$6.30*

OK, OK, so there's no free gift included, but that's the only thing that's missing...


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*Put together an old manor house at Christmas and a snow globe and what do you get?*​
*...magic*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

[/url]

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

A review! A review!

*5**

'Kids absolutely loved it!'

Fabulous...​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood*​
​
*SOMETIMES MISTAKES CAN BE PUT RIGHT. SOMETIMES THEY CAN'T...

When twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded over Christmas at Great Hawkesden Manor with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe. Inside it, not only is there a miniature model of the manor house... there is magic. This is a time-shift adventure to be enjoyed by readers from 9--12, or beyond... who knows?* 

Paperback: *£4.50 $6.30*
Kindle: *£1.53 $2.60*​
OTHER CHILDREN'S BOOKS BY HELEN LAYCOCK: Glass Dreams, Salt, Mandrake's Plot, Martha and Mitch, Song of the Moon, Mr Charlie Chumpkins, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins, A Mouthful of Chuckles (Poetry)


All these, plus others, are available on my Author Page:
U.K. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

U.S. http://www.amazon.com/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

** * * * **​
*'Kids absolutely loved it!'*​
I _promise_ you, this is a great book!

What is has:
- an imaginative plot which pulls on the heart strings;
- rounded characters and believable setting;
- perfect spelling, grammar and syntax;
- a preview chapter of seaside mystery Salt
- availability as a Kindle or paperback edition;
- a very appealing price.

UK: 
Kindle *£1.53*
Paperback *£4.50*

US:
Kindle *$2.49*
Paperback *$6.30*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood*​
​
*
* * * * **​
*SOMETIMES MISTAKES CAN BE PUT RIGHT. SOMETIMES THEY CAN'T...

When twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded over Christmas at Great Hawkesden Manor with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe. Inside it, not only is there a miniature model of the manor house... there is magic. This is a time-shift adventure to be enjoyed by readers from 9--12, or beyond... who knows?* 

Paperback: *£4.50 $6.30*
Kindle: *£1.53 $2.60*​
OTHER CHILDREN'S BOOKS BY HELEN LAYCOCK: Glass Dreams, Salt, Mandrake's Plot, Martha and Mitch, Song of the Moon, Mr Charlie Chumpkins, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins, A Mouthful of Chuckles (Poetry)


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The perfect snowy Christmas adventure with a good helping of magic to help it along its way*.​
#

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*An adventure through time for readers aged 9 -- 12*

*All children make mistakes, but what Bayonie did years before resulted in not one, but two tragic consequences.

When the twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.*​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The perfect snowy Christmas adventure with a good helping of magic to help it along its way*.​
#

*5* 'Kids absolutely loved it!'*​
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle:£1.53 Paperback: £4.50*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle:$2.43 Paperback: $7.00*

*An adventure through time for readers aged 9 -- 12*

*All children make mistakes, but what Bayonie did years before resulted in not one, but two tragic consequences.

When the twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.*​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*An extract from* *The Secret of Pooks Wood*

​
*As far as she could see there was white. The children's and Eliza's footprints had long disappeared. Which way had they gone?

She lurched out into the snow and, panic-stricken, looked in all directions. If they were playing in the fields she would see them, but there was no sign of anyone. Wait, there was a figure in the distance, but where were the others? Stella raced towards it, falling several times, so that her trousers became heavy and cold. As she got close, she slowed to a halt, her arms hanging by her sides. It was a snowman and he was wearing a discoloured bent tiara.

The woods off to the left looked magical, like some sort of Narnia. Surely that's where they had gone? It was so difficult to run through the thick snow, and even more tiring now her wet clothes were dragging her down.

Within the woods there was silence. The snow had managed to sprinkle itself through every gap onto the woodland floor and lay there, still and untouched. It all looked so different, dressed in white. The familiar paths and landmarks were all hidden, changed into something quite beautiful, soft, pure and glittery, like powdered diamonds. Stella twisted her way between the trees.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The perfect snowy Christmas adventure with a good helping of magic to help it along its way*.​


*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle: £1.53 Paperback: £4.50*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* * Kindle: $2.40 Paperback: $6.30 *

*An adventure through time for readers aged 9 -- 12*

*Think old country houses, thick snowfall, log fires, mystery and magic...*​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*[size=14pt]Books make great Christmas gifts*[/size].​

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle: £1.53 Paperback: £4.50*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* * Kindle: $2.40 Paperback: $6.30 *

*Looking for an original Christmas story? This could be it! Think old country houses, thick snowfall, log fires, mystery and magic...*​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope you've enjoyed the extracts I have posted from *The Secret of Pooks Wood*

If you have any questions about this, or any other of my books, please feel free to contact me.

Helen


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

In a (rather large) nutshell, here is the plot outline of The Secret of Pooks Wood

​
When twins Lily and Ollie, are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother Stella, and their Great Uncle Alf, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe. Inside it, not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic . . .

When Stella finally plucks up the courage to visit the old attic rooms where she played as a child, she believes she sees the reflection of a dripping, white-skinned girl in the mirror -- her childhood twin Bayonie. Later that night, Stella is drawn to the magical glass snow globe found by her own twins and, in moments alone, she returns to parts of her childhood, gradually realising the truth about the sister whose existence she has increasingly begun to doubt.

Children together, Stella, Bayonie and local boy, Squirt, had enjoyed so many adventures at Great Hawkesden Manor with Uncle Alf, but the day of 'Bayonie's surprise' was when everything changed:

The feistier of the twin sisters, her plan to steal a box of matches -- in order to toast marshmallows -- goes drastically wrong as farm worker Tom's cottage goes up in smoke, with Tom inside. He survives, but his terrible deformities result in his living the life of a drunken recluse in Pooks Wood, at the edge of the estate. Some time later, in the midst of winter, the three children, donned in dressing up clothes and playing an imaginary game in the woods, stumble across him and, believing him to be dead, attempt to bury him. Tom wakes from his drunken stupor and chases them. They split up and Bayonie finds her path blocked by a frozen lake. When Stella later searches for her sister, she finds Squirt standing in the lake holding her limp body. Bayonie has drowned and Squirt, having got caught in a lethal animal trap set by Tom, has suffered a terrible leg injury which leaves him with a permanent limp. From that point on, all their lives change.

Stella, now grown up, re-experiences these terrible events and realises that if the snow globe allows her to go back in time, then maybe she can change things. She manages to orchestrate a simple incident which spurs Uncle Alf's decision to relocate his matches, the result of which is that future events are favourably affected. Meanwhile, Lily and Ollie are looking forward to spending Christmas with their Great Uncle Alf and are enjoying the preparations going on around them. The deep snow adds to their excitement.

As Christmas Day approaches, something appears to be afoot in the household. First, Tom turns up with a tree. There is no sign of disfigurement and, through the window, Stella sees his snow-covered cottage back in place. Stella has heard noises in the night and has promised not to look in the dining room. As the gong sounds and she opens the door on Christmas Day, she is astounded to see her grown up twin, Bayonie, very much alive, along with her fit husband, Squirt, and their three children who have returned from Australia for good. And, even then, there are several surprises still in store beneath the Christmas tree.

KINDLE: £1.99 The Secret of Pooks Wood

or $3.01 The Secret of Pooks Wood

Also available in paperback.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*To find out more about all my children's books, please do have a look at my website:*​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle: £1.53 Paperback: £4.50*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* * Kindle: $2.40 Paperback: $6.30 *

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* can be enjoyed whatever your age, from children to adults, as the following reviewer writes:

*******​
'I shared reading this with my 13 yr old daughter. We both really liked it.
It was well written and the characters were well developed.
It was a hard enough read that I enjoyed, yet not so hard that my daughter could enjoy it too.
My daughters friend wants to read it now!'

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

#

*5* 'Kids absolutely loved it!'*​
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle:£1.99 Paperback: £4.50*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle:$3.06 Paperback: $7.00*

*An adventure through time for readers aged 9 -- 12*

*

When the twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.*​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*5**

'Kids absolutely loved it!'

Fabulous...​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Stella found herself sitting on a rug on the wooden floor in Uncle Alfred's study. It was day time and it was bright and sunny outside. There was no trace of snow. In fact, there were blossoms on the trees. She caught sight of her feet. Such little feet in shiny black patent shoes and white socks with bows at the ankles and she was wearing a dress she had seen in a photo of herself... when she was two. She looked at her tiny hands with their tiny fingernails and found herself sucking her thumb for comfort. On the floor beside her was Whisker Ted. She'd forgotten all about him. She picked him up with her other hand and rubbed him on her face. He smelled familiar. All his fur had been loved off, and bits of straw poked through, but she loved his bristly roughness on her skin.

The great door opened and a much younger Uncle Alfred peeped round it.

'Ah, there you are...' he said in his gentle voice.*

*Extract from* *The Secret of Pooks Wood**, a time-shift adventure for readers of 8 - 12.*​
​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*To find out more about all my children's books, please do have a look at my website:*​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*
​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
.​


*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle: £1.99 / Paperback: £4.50*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle: $3.09 / Paperback: $7.00*

*An adventure through time for readers aged 9 -- 12*

*All children make mistakes, but what Bayonie did years before resulted in not one, but two tragic consequences.

When the twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.*​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*When twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded over Christmas at Great Hawkesden Manor with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe. Inside it, not only is there a miniature model of the manor house... there is magic.

This is a time-shift adventure to be enjoyed by readers from 9--12, or beyond... who knows? 
*

*5**

'Kids absolutely loved it!'

Fabulous...​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*An extract from* *The Secret of Pooks Wood**, a time-shift adventure for readers of 8+, just before everything goes wrong...*

Kindle: £1.99 / $3.09 Paperback:£4.50/ $7.00​
            ​
When they had finished, they went to find Uncle Alfred. He was sitting at his desk staring at an old typewriter. He was always pleased to have company. He sat back and put his hands behind his head as the three appeared at the doorway.

'Well, hello there! I thought you'd be out enjoying the sunshine. How's the shed, Squirt? All done?'

'Yes, sir. I've given it a few coats. It looks good as new.'

Uncle Alfred chuckled. 'It looks as though you've given yourself a few coats too!'

Squirt self-consciously wiped at his face with his tanned arm. The stains remained put. 'Is there anything else you'd like me to do?'

'No, no, my boy. It's far too hot to be working. You've done enough for today. I'll probably have a few more jobs for you by the end of the week though.'

'What are you writing, Uncle Alf?' asked Stella, who loved reading.

Uncle Alfred pulled out a piece of paper. 'Not much, as you can see. Just a title so far.'

'The Tale of Josiah Pooks,' read Bayonie over Uncle Alfred's shoulder. She rested her chin there and mumbled, 'That's a funny name.'

'Has anyone ever told you that you have a pointy chin, Bayonie?' said Uncle Alfred, screwing his face round to look at her. She looked from the piece of paper into his kind brown eyes. They were merry eyes, she decided without saying anything.

'Pooks... Isn't that what they call the wood?' asked Squirt.

'Yes, Pooks Wood,' said Uncle Alfred. 'That's where I got the idea for the name, but it's too hot for me to think, so I might leave it for today. Anyway, what about your plans? Have you got any?' Uncle Alfred pushed out his chair and stretched, loosening his tie with his forefinger.

'Not yet,' said Bayonie, her eyes straying over to the mantelpiece where a little china fawn peeped out between two silver candlesticks. Its family were over on the deep windowsill. 'But I'm sure we'll come up with something.'

Uncle Alfred scraped back his chair. 'I hear Jo Jo's made some lemonade. I might go and get myself a glass... if there's any left and have a chat to Tom. He should be here soon.' He looked at his watch. 'Quarter to. Now, how about finishing off with some homemade vanilla ice cream for you lot? I'm sure I saw a tub in the freezer.'

'Yeah!' shouted the girls. Uncle Alfred led the way, chatting to Squirt over his shoulder. Stella skipped behind and, a few moments later, Bayonie joined them.

They sat side by side on a gate to eat their ice creams and, it was as much as they could do, to stop it dripping down their arms.

'Euk! I'm sticky,' said Stella.

'That's gross,' said Bayonie to Squirt as he licked his arms.

'It's OK. I know where they've been,' he said, continuing to lap at the drips without looking at Bayonie. He folded the remainder of the cone into his mouth. 'Too good to waste...'

'Squirt! Don't talk with your mouth full!' chided Stella. 'It's--'

'...rude,' Bayonie finished. As she daintily licked her own ice cream to a point, Bayonie became quiet. Her eyes darted around and she kept looking over her shoulder.

'Bayonie... You're up to something. I know that look,' said Stella. 'What are you planning?'

'Wait. And. See,' she teased, jumping down from the gate and running away from the house across the field. 'Come on!' she called over her shoulder and the other two obediently followed.

The children were out of breath by the time they had stopped running. Bayonie had led the others to Tom Varley's cottage, a distance from the main house. It was a pretty stone cottage with a thatched roof. It had thick, thick walls and tiny windows with window boxes underneath. Arranged along the shady outside wall on the far side were pitchforks, spades, hoes and rakes in all shapes and sizes. There was a wheelbarrow full of chopped logs and a pile of sawdust under a trestle stand where a saw leant. On the sunny side, facing the manor house, there were piles of sacks and bags, flower pots, a coiled hose and a watering can next to a water butt. If you hadn't have known what Tom did, it was very easy to work out.

Bayonie beckoned Stella and Squirt and pointed. 'You two sit here in the sunshine while I go round the other side and get the surprise ready.'

'Surprise?' said Squirt. 'What are you up to?'

​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author*​*http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*When twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded over Christmas at Great Hawkesden Manor with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe. Inside it, not only is there a miniature model of the manor house... there is magic.

This is a time-shift adventure to be enjoyed by readers from 9--12, or beyond... who knows? 
*

*5**

'Kids absolutely loved it!'

Fabulous...

            ​
*Please scroll back through the posts to read excerpts.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thank you to Ellie Firestone for my Author Interview which has gone 'live' this week. You can read it on Ellie's blog :
*
http://www.elliefirestone.com/2015/10/an-interview-with-author-helen-laycock.html​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Until 25th November, I shall be a Featured Author on Goodreads.

If you would like to ask any questions about my writing/books, you would be very welcome to drop in to the discussion here:

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/17611570-featured-author-discussion---helen-laycock---nov-12-25


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Woo*d

#299 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Time Travel

*Latest 5* review:*
Really captivating story that moved intriguingly from the present to various times in the past with Great Hawkesden Manor and a snow globe linking the times. Loved the character development and the ending! Highly recommend.

*With a Christmas theme, this would make an original stocking filler.*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* is a quintessentially-English, children's time-shift adventure which begins in a snowstorm just before Christmas. Twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded with their mother at an old manor house which is inhabited by Great Uncle Alfred. Christmas preparations are underway as they discover an old snow globe. Inside it, not only is there a miniature model of Hawkesden Manor... there is magic. ​

*Kindle: £1.99 / $3.05
Paperback: £4.50 / $7.00*​
Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you would like to read the opening chapter of *The Secret of Pooks Wood*, please follow the link below:

*https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409907-the-secret-of-pooks-wood*​
​

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

'That winter everything changed. Stella had lost not only her twin but her best friend. Bayonie was never mentioned again, so that, in time, Stella wondered if she really had ever existed.' ​
*The Secret of Pooks Wood*



            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*To find out more about all my children's books, please do have a look at my website:*​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*
​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
.​


*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle: £1.99 / Paperback: £4.50*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle: $3.09 / Paperback: $7.00*

*An adventure through time for readers aged 9 -- 12*

*All children make mistakes, but what Bayonie did years before resulted in not one, but two tragic consequences.

When the twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.*​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

A blizzard at the old manor house, secrets, regrets and a magic snow globe. Time can be shifted, but can mistakes be rectified?​
*The Secret of Pooks Wood*


Kindle
UK:£1.99
US:$2.83

Paperback
UK:£4.50
US:$7.00

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Isn't it wonderful to wake up to a new review, more so if it has been given 
* * * * *?

*A Magical Mystery Adventure*

This is one of those magical stories which shows wonder and enchantment in the faces of young children. I am far from being a child myself (although I did used to be one) yet I was quickly pulled into the very real feeling family Christmas story and, by chapter 2, I was totally hooked.

Stella and her twin children, Ollie and Lily, are staying for the Christmas holidays at Great Hawkesden Manor, the rambling old home of Uncle Alfred. The children are eager to hear their mother's stories of when she was a girl staying at the same house for holidays and are equally impatient to explore the snow covered grounds. Stella seems to have found a portal to take her back to her own childhood and, with the wisdom of what she now knows, wonders if it's possible to change one small childhood act which had dreadful consequences, and actually alter the future.

Helen Laycock's writing is rich with careful use of grammar and the feast of colourful text is fabulous for young brains to soak up. I can't think that any 8+ child, girl or boy, could help but be gripped by this magical story and I would certainly recommend to my friends with young children.​


UK link: The Secret of Pooks WoodKindle: £1.99 Paperback: £4.50

US link: The Secret of Pooks WoodKindle: $2.83 Paperback: $7.00

Worldwide links:
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Just giving this a bump!

*To find out more about all my children's books, please do have a look at my website:*​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*
​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
.​


*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle: £1.99 / Paperback: £4.50*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *Kindle: $3.09 / Paperback: $7.00*

*An adventure through time for readers aged 9 -- 12*

*All children make mistakes, but what Bayonie did years before resulted in not one, but two tragic consequences.

When the twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.*​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​
I'd love a few more reviews...


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*For more about The Secret of Pooks Wood and my other books, you might like to read this recent interview:

http://bookschocolateandwine.com/interview-helen-laycock*



Available worldwide:

UK: £1.99
US: $2.87

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

When twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded over Christmas at Great Hawkesden Manor with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe. Inside it, not only is there a miniature model of the manor house... there is magic.

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* (UK)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* (US)

Paperback: *£4.50*
Kindle:* £1.99*



            

~

*5**

_'Kids absolutely loved it!'

'Helen Laycock's writing is rich with careful use of grammar and the feast of colourful text is fabulous for young brains to soak up. I can't think that any 8+ child, girl or boy, could help but be gripped by this magical story and I would certainly recommend to my friends with young children.'

'Really captivating story that moved intriguingly from the present to various times in the past with Great Hawkesden Manor and a snow globe linking the times. Loved the character development and the ending! Highly recommend'

'This is one of those magical stories which shows wonder and enchantment in the faces of young children. I am far from being a child myself (although I did used to be one) yet I was quickly pulled into the very real feeling family Christmas story'

'I shared reading this with my 13 yr old daughter. We both really liked it.
It was well written and the characters were well developed.'

'by chapter 2, I was totally hooked.'

More about this, and other children's books, can be found on my website:
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*To find out more about all my children's books, please do have a look at my website:*​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*
​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
*The perfect snowy Christmas adventure with a good helping of magic to help it along its way*.​
#

*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *£1.53*
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* *$2.50*

*An adventure through time for readers aged 9 -- 12*

*All children make mistakes, but what Bayonie did years before resulted in not one, but two tragic consequences.

When the twins, Lily and Ollie, are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother, Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.*​

            ​
*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*28th November-2nd December*
#freebook #mgfiction #kidlit #childrensbooks #mgbooks
*The Secret of Pooks Wood, a time-shift adventure for readers of 9-12, is FREE.
*​


*The Secret of Pooks Wood*

*When twins Lily and Ollie are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe. Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic. 
A time-shift adventure for readers of 9-12*

*U.K. link: http://tinyurl.com/jxpkdpy

U.S. link: http://tinyurl.com/hwqjtzq*​
*Kindle*
UK: *£0.00*
US: *$0.00*

*Paperback*
UK: *£4.50*
US: *$7.00*

*FREE* *with Kindle unlimited.*

Available worldwide:
            ​
*Top Customer Reviews*

5.0 out of 5 stars

*Brilliant feelgood Christmas book*

By JE

Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase

'Ok, I know it's a children's book, but it's so well written it appeals to all ages. Without giving the plot away this is a great book about consequences of action and the unexpected ability to change the past.'

5.0 out of 5 stars 

*Enjoyable read*

By Amazon Customer

Format: Paperback

'Really captivating story that moved intriguingly from the present to various times in the past with Great Hawkesden Manor and a snow globe linking the times. Loved the character development and the ending! Highly recommend.'


5.0 out of 5 stars

*Very enjoyable*

By Amazon Customer

Format: Kindle Edition

'I shared reading this with my 13 yr old daughter. We both really liked it.
It was well written and the characters were well developed.
It was a hard enough read that I enjoyed, yet not so hard that my daughter could enjoy it too.
My daughters friend wants to read it now!'

5.0 out of 5 stars

*A Magical Mystery Adventure*

By A. R. TOP 500 REVIEWER VINE VOICE

Format: Kindle Edition

'This is one of those magical stories which shows wonder and enchantment in the faces of young children. I am far from being a child myself (although I did used to be one) yet I was quickly pulled into the very real feeling family Christmas story and, by chapter 2, I was totally hooked.

Stella and her twin children, Ollie and Lily, are staying for the Christmas holidays at Great Hawkesden Manor, the rambling old home of Uncle Alfred. The children are eager to hear their mother's stories of when she was a girl staying at the same house for holidays and are equally impatient to explore the snow covered grounds. Stella seems to have found a portal to take her back to her own childhood and, with the wisdom of what she now knows, wonders if it's possible to change one small childhood act which had dreadful consequences, and actually alter the future.

Helen Laycock's writing is rich with careful use of grammar and the feast of colourful text is fabulous for young brains to soak up. I can't think that any 8+ child, girl or boy, could help but be gripped by this magical story and I would certainly recommend to my friends with young children.'

5.0 out of 5 stars

*Five Stars*

By A.R.

Format: Paperback

'Kids absolutely loved it!'


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Secret of Pooks Wood*



When twins Lily and Ollie are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.

A time-shift adventure for readers of 9-12

*Kindle: £1.99 / $2.99
Paperback: £4.50 / $7.00*

Fabulous reviews (see the previous post)!
Here's the most recent:

*'This is a great story for children. It has all the ingredients that children (and adults) with active imaginations love; a big, mysterious house, a family trapped there for Christmas and time slip, courtesy of a snow globe.

Is the snow globe really sending Stella back to the past, or is it her own remembrance? But she sees things she couldn't have known at the time. Then there is the question: can things be put right?

An intriguing read indeed!'*

            ​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's the page dedicated to *The Secret of Pooks Wood* on my website:

http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/the-secret-of-pooks-wood

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*5*** * * * * ** from another happy reader:

*'The Secret of Pooks Wood is an engrossing story of overlapping occurrences, entwined destinies, and magical salvation, but above all, it resonates with the warmth of the holidays, of family love and those magical moments and characters that Ms. Laycock is so good drawing. A magical holiday treat with, of course, a happy ending.'*

​
*The Secret of Pooks Wood* [Kindle:£1.99 Paperback:£4.50]

US link: *The Secret of Pooks Wood* [Kindle:$2.58 Paperback: $7.00]​
Want to know a little more?
Click here:http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/the-secret-of-pooks-wood​
*Available worldwide:*
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you're looking for a snowy Christmas time-slip adventure set in a rambling country house, then may I present:

The Secret of Pooks Wood



*FOR READERS OF 9-12*

*UK Paperback: £4.50 Kindle: £1.99*

US link: The Secret of Pooks Wood​
*US Paperback: $7.00 Kindle: $2.57
*​
Worldwide link:             ​
*When twins Lily and Ollie are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe. Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic. *

More information is available here:
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/the-secret-of-pooks-wood​
*REVIEW QUOTES:*
'Kids absolutely loved it!'

'I cannot express how wonderfully heartfelt, enchanting, and engrossing this story is, and if you're a fan of happy endings, this one has a refreshing and inspiriting one.'

'It has all the ingredients that children (and adults) with active imaginations love; a big, mysterious house, a family trapped there for Christmas and time slip, courtesy of a snow globe.'

'I fell in love with all the characters and the story and I was drawn in immediately. Laycock has a wonderful writing style that is whimsical yet exciting.'

'The Secret of Pook's Wood is a subtle work of art'

'I shared reading this with my 13 yr old daughter. We both really liked it.'

'well written'

'you will fall in love with the warmth and overall feel-good feeling this story offers'

'I just flew through the pages'

'the characters were well developed'

'It was a hard enough read that I enjoyed, yet not so hard that my daughter could enjoy it too.'

'An intriguing read indeed!'

'Laycock has a wonderful writing style that is whimsical yet exciting'

'My daughter's friend wants to read it now!'

'This is one of those magical stories which shows wonder and enchantment in the faces of young children. I am far from being a child myself (although I did used to be one) yet I was quickly pulled into the very real feeling family Christmas story and, by chapter 2, I was totally hooked.'

'Helen Laycock's writing is rich with careful use of grammar and the feast of colourful text is fabulous for young brains to soak up.'

'It's a story to be treasured by children any time of the year, though it does hold a special, wonderful, heart-warming charm during the holidays.'

'I can't think that any 8+ child, girl or boy, could help but be gripped by this magical story and I would certainly recommend to my friends with young children.'

'Loved the character development and the ending!
Highly recommend.'

'I definitely recommend this book to anyone who loves stories of love, tribulations and the importance of family.'

'I'm a sucker for wonderful stories that transcend the age groups. Many children stories are just that. They're meant for children. But THE SECRET OF POOKS WOOD is a story for all ages and it is wonderfully told.'

For more information about all my children's fiction, please visit:

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

The following Pinterest page is dedicated to *The Secret of Pooks Wood* and gives a pictorial representation of the elements of the plot.

*https://www.pinterest.co.uk/helen_laycock/mg-books-the-secret-of-pooks-wood-by-helen-laycock/*

I hope you are intrigued enough to read the story . . .



_*When twins Lily and Ollie are stranded at Great Hawkesden Manor over Christmas with their mother Stella, they have no idea what will happen when they find an old glass snow globe.

Inside it not only is there a miniature model of the manor house, but there is magic.

A time-shift adventure for readers of 9-12*_

It is available worldwide as both a kindle and paperback edition and has had wonderful reviews.

UK: £1.99 / £4.50
US: $2.76 / $7.00

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

I am delighted that *The Secret of Pooks Wood* has been awarded this 5* seal by Readers' Favourite.









​


            ​


----------

